# How to disappear quickly and efficiently??



## searchthisworld (Feb 21, 2014)

As the heading states, how would you disappear quickly and efficiently? If you needed to up and go fast what would you do and where would you go? what would your plans be?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 21, 2014)

Im not telling you::troll::


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 21, 2014)

You could be there waiting for me


----------



## rugburn (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol id start by not posting to forums.


----------



## rugburn (Feb 21, 2014)

I.p.s are traceable


----------



## wizehop (Feb 21, 2014)

DO we have any money or what..fill us in on the playing field!


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I have dual citizenship in France so I'd try and save up and fly there, or like, be a stowaway on a cargo ship.




Here's a decently long Wikihow:

http://www.wikihow.com/Disappear-Completely


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 21, 2014)

Depends on what you're running from. I mean, if it was me, I'd just go with the basics.
Cut/dye my hair, use a different name, come up with a believable backstory, go somewhere else, and if it's really drastic, sell/destroy any trackable electronics.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well then you should practice your sailing. This is how I would do it, if I had a passport from France.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overseas_region

Providing that you do not no the specifics of why you are running & from whom you may not be able to fly to France. Stoing away isn't as easy as most think especially with the almost militarized ports of the US requiring TWIC cards to gain access to the ports post 9/11.

With France not having the death penalty since 1981 it has been the destination for many high profile people leaving the US to avoid death. That being said is the French will be the French, (ie) mostly spineless when it comes to actual pressure from the world superpower.

Now with the erosion of the former countries of Europes sovereign laws, borders & currencies into this joke that is the EU. Asylum in Europe is almost nonexistent. Europe as a continent by all descriptions is one large country now. Those member states are powerless against the machine that is the EU

Who knows what the circumstances are but its possible in the electronic age that you will be detained, put on no fly lists etc before leaving the US by normal trasnportation. With French Guiana in South America & the 2 Islands in the Caribbean & another 2 distant Islands in the Indian ocean you are certain to have a decent shot to get to France.

If the US wanted to keep me in the US for a capital crime & actually surrendered my US passport say by the courts & or Marshals service. I would fly to Puerto Rico legally using a state ID or US drivers license with my Passport issued from France waiting for me there. That way if detained & searched al the authorities would find would be some touristy clothing. From PR I would sail south east to Guadeloupe or Martinique.

The US Coast guard is very busy tracking the S & W borders of PR for the war on drugs. They will prob not even bother a sailboat leaving the US heading to another Island. If you are on a no fly list then just walk across thevmexican border then work your way overland to guiana.[/quote]


----------



## OrganVile (Feb 21, 2014)

I carry a trash bag to hide in when running from cops... Gone quicker than David Blaine.


----------



## menu (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ that shits funny.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 21, 2014)

OrganVile said:


> I carry a trash bag to hide in when running from cops... Gone quicker than David Blaine.


Thats an old "Buttery ass Mondays tip" ...nice


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd probably just head into the woods or something... Maybe just hit the road and go somewhere new, toss the Id and such


----------



## searchthisworld (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol guys I'm not actually running from anything, I was just curious thats all. I guess the question comes across like that haha.


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 22, 2014)

It's the question,that a smart person won't answer


----------



## OrganVile (Feb 25, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Thats an old "Buttery ass Mondays tip" ...nice


Haha I learned a lot of what I use in life from the berrics... still sell overpriced sunny D to kids too


----------



## empress stink (Apr 5, 2014)

i'd move to new zealand


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 5, 2014)

empress stink said:


> i'd move to new zealand


Lol, Empress, me mate was in trouble with the law, & moved there, never saw him again, though I did move back to the states, from Sydney


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 5, 2014)

It's really easy to get a work visa in NZ so that's a good suggestion, now the only problem is getting there. Stowaway?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 5, 2014)

After 5 years of service in the French Foreign Legion, you get French Citizenship (I believe with a new ID as well).

http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/faq.php?SM=0


----------



## briancray (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd start by getting rid of my phone, any bank accounts, credit cards and withdrawing any money I had from my banks. You'd have to give up any friendships you made over the years as well. Probably hitch hike or bike ride through parts of the country picking up day labor work on farms or any type of work that paid in cash. At this point I'd really be limited to the USA since it's hard to border hop without a passport.

But I really see no reason to do this unless I was involved in an insurance fraud scam, which involved a large sum of money on a life insurance policy and if I knew how to fly a plane or get to a country with cheaper living costs, with minimal risk of getting caught.


----------

